
We won the Product Hunt Makers Festival 2018: 2-week overview and thank-you note - basilesamel
https://200wordsaday.com/words/so-we-won-something-apparently-2245c0618a5d5f23
======
MordodeMaru
Congrats Basile Samel!

~~~
basilesamel
Thanks! :D

